# Can coders travel who have kids???



## kishacajun (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of any traveling coders that traveled maybe on a long term assignment and had a child or children that went with them?  Is travel coding for people with kids?


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 6, 2010)

I told a Travel Coder that i had a Child and i was a Single Parent, 
They told me that wasnt feasable.

I dont remmember who it was though, it was many Years ago


----------



## cosita (Oct 10, 2010)

Who would watch your child while you were working?

I don't see any way this would be possible.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 11, 2010)

I think this mostly depends on the age and level of maturity and responsibility of your children.  Also you must consider the cost of their travel, the company you may work with, in all likelihood, will NOT pay for the travel cost of the children, and this can be pricy.  Then there is the issue of school, and medical.  While you are working what will the child be doing?  Shopping? hanging out at the hotel? waiting in the car?  So here are some thoughts on that, most shopping areas now prohibit children under the age of 17 without a parent during specific times, most hotels will not allow you to leave the premisis and leave your children unsupervised, and of course leaving them in the car is a huge issue.  I am not saying it cannot be done but considering you would absolutely have to travel with a nanny and then pay all the expenses for the nanny and the children , then are you wanting the job for the experience or financial enrichment?  JMO


----------

